# toro 521



## david12601 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello, does anyone remember a small snow plow attachment that mounted on the 521....if anyone has the literature please let me know,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Those graders were and add on option back in the day. more than likely they are NLA there was no separate paper's on those blades. the only place you can see them is on the TORO website. punch in your model number and it will show up hope this helps your quest in finding out about them. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------

